# Chateau Real by Drew Estate Cristales Deluxe Cigar Review - Awesome



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The best cigar I've had to date. Mild with tons of flavor. On top of that its nice and creamy, nearly everything I look for in a cigar, it has a ...

Read the full review here: Chateau Real by Drew Estate Cristales Deluxe Cigar Review - Awesome


----------

